
Russia Is Reportedly Set to Release Clinton's Intercepted Emails - aburan28
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/russia-reportedly-set-release-clintons-193700629.html
======
tim333
Seems pretty dubious:

>The claim appears to be based off nearly identical reports released last
month, most notably by frontpagemag.com, that cited a website known for fake
content as proof of the Russians’ intentions.

[http://www.infowars.com/debunked-no-russia-is-not-about-
to-r...](http://www.infowars.com/debunked-no-russia-is-not-about-to-release-
hillarys-emails/)

~~~
aburan28
Using infowars.com as a source to debunk a claim made by several news outlets
is quite interesting

~~~
tim333
Yeah, maybe not the best source.

Though talking of sources, the Daily Mail for example gives oilprice.com as
it's source which says amongst other stuff:

>The apparent message from Moscow, through the intelligence community, seemed
to indicate frustration with the pace of the official U.S. Department of
Justice investigation into the so-called server scandal...

which seems kind of iffy to me. Like Putin is really concerned with the DOJ
investigation into Hillary and that is what leaks to the west rather than say
their dealings with Ukraine or Turkey. Sounds more like some US based right
winger to me.

------
rebolek
Wow, this is total nonsense from Sorcha Faal.
[http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index2048.htm](http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index2048.htm)

------
danielvf
Trump made his debut foreign policy speech at a pro-Russian Washington think
tank. Several Trump advisors have worked with Russia before.

In the other hand, the Clintons have been involved in scandals over mass dark
Chinese money, and Hillary has taken in millions from Saudia Arabia and Kuwait
in recent years.

Given that Russia fears China and is currently invoved in a war with Saudia
Arabian proxies, it's pretty much a no brainier which candidate they will
supporting.

~~~
VLM
Consider that after HRC and Russia's "worlds goofiest reset button ceremony"
around 2009 or so, things have gone sharply downhill for US/Russian relations.
From argumentative brothers to something near "the shooting war begins the day
after Hillary's inauguration". The analogy of the changing relationship
between the USA and Iran in the Carter administration is enlightening.

Its hard for HRC to deflect that to her boss. If she had stayed a senator or
otherwise somehow not been involved, maybe the Russians wouldn't be so unhappy
with her. She has been at the center of the last couple years of the
USA/Russia trainwreck.

However its not totally impossible to deflect that to her boss. Her husband
did "OK" with yelsin and met putin right at the end of his term. So she can
likely argue its nothing personal or familial, its all an obama problem. And
the Russians can turn right around and ask if she failed to advise her boss
properly or failed to resign for ethical reasons, either way they have no
reason to let her off the hook, unless she does something for them, maybe.

Trump being a businessman and a dealmaker and an outsider is almost certainly
a better situation for Russia. He's stable and much more non-interventionist
than Hillary. Its hard not to see how that would measurably benefit Russia
(and, frankly, the USA)

More philosophically, lifetime politicians bend toward monopoly outlook, and
american businessmen bend toward competition. A lifelong politician is going
to inherently have an issue with the concept of a competing empire existing. A
businessman isn't going to mind a competing land empire on the other side of
the planet separated by a vast ocean full of our own navy. He's not going to
be existentially scared of Russia. Scared people lash out, and that's
dangerous with nuclear powers.

I'm not entirely sure I agree with the above arguments, but nobody else is
bringing it up, so here it is.

~~~
nobody_nowhere
> He's stable

That's a novel argument

~~~
VLM
He's an old businessman, and the tabloids have been chasing him since before I
was born, he has no secrets. List specific examples of business deals and
negotiations he torpedoed by being unstable. Does your favorite programming
language support null as the content of a list? Most do.

He has problems like any candidate, but his opposition seems to have no idea
what they are, which makes him look better.

------
oolongCat
Yep, first they took over reddit, then imgur fell, now HN. I thought if I came
to HN I could stay away from all the political noise.

(While I have no problem with people talking about things that would effect
every single one of us, I cant agree with the fact we at HN are upvoting an
article about an article written by oilprice)

~~~
danielvf
I agree with you that the article is so doubiously sourced as to be
effectively worthless at the current time.

------
_1
Every news outlet is citing oilprice.com. Has there been any other source for
this?

------
kukx
It feels like a red herring to me. It may not be, but still, after the recent
massacre the sentiment supports Trump. Hillary probably wants to change the
subject - it may prove difficult.

~~~
dragonwriter
Concrete evidence that"the sentiment supports Trump" after Orlando is
found...where, exactly?

~~~
kukx
I think this Bloomberg poll may be some concrete indicator:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-06-14/bloomb...](http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-06-14/bloomberg-
politics-national-poll-june-2016)

~~~
dragonwriter
I don't see anything in that poll that indicates that the more is with Trump
after Orlando.

------
_yosefk
If Americans think this is released by Russia to harm Hillary, maybe they'll
side with Hillary, at least more so than if it's released by Wikileaks,
thought Hillary and started spreading rumors that the leak is coming from the
Russians. "Reportedly..." "Reliable intelligence sources in the West have
indicated..." Riiiiiight.

------
a3n
Is this news or editorial. The URL says "news", but it's full of "reports say"
and "sources say," without saying who those sources are saying to. Are the
sources saying to the article's author, or to someone else in some other
article at some other outlet, or what?

From the byline, who is "Defense and Foreign Affairs," and who is "oil.com?"

------
tednoob
Why would Russia release anything until the DMC have chosen Clinton as their
candidate? I think that if Russia actually prefer Trump they would not release
anything that would benefit Sanders in his struggle against Clinton.

~~~
NigelWallacy
If russia does this, will it not damage Russia's standing globally? It is not
like the FBI cannot get hillary's emails, which, correct me if I am wrong,
they totally can. If russia does this, it would be a down right open and
transparent attempt of influencing domestic issues and justice and due
process.

~~~
tremon
_will it not damage Russia 's standing globally?_

1 - It's hard to see what could further damage Russia's standing.

2 - Russia doesn't appear to be very concerned about its image anyway.

------
aburan28
Why was this flagged?

~~~
detaro
I assume because there is no evidence or clear announcement whatsoever, just
the claim that unspecific sources say that it is possible something might
happen.

